
Demystifying Interviews – System Design - nemanja_cerovac
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s1aVoeF0Gs
======
nemanja_cerovac
What was covered:

\- How to frame a brainstorming discussion

\- How to do back of the envelope analysis

\- How to use analysis to motivate your design choices

\- How to implement clean, generic, extendable APIs

\- How to think about when to dive deep and when to stay abstract

